# Missing canine tooth (4.5 month old Jack Russell Terrier)



## donmontalvo (Oct 10, 2009)

I love the "New thread" icon! 

Ok, my first post, please be gentile. After 40+ years, I finally broke down and bought a Jack Russell Terrier (wanted something lively - boy did I get that and more).

Coco was born 05/26/2009 (less than 5 months old). We noticed today that one of her lower canine teeth is missing. Not sure how it happened. She eats small, hard-ish dog food (as per the vet). We sometimes play tug-of-war with her toys (she loves it).

From a bit of Googling, I see there's a chance the tooth may grow back. Is this right? Do dog teeth fall out like baby teeth in kids? If so, can a canine tooth grow back?

Thanks,
Don


----------



## angel_baby (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes puppies do lose teeth like human children. Your pup has just lost a baby tooth and will be replaced by an adult tooth soon enough.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Sounds like teething to me.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

yup, sounds like teething to me also. I have a 4.5 mo pup missing 2 molars, but I saw the baby teeth working loose.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes, puppies lose their teeth. It has been my experience that in Labs, the canines are usually about the last to go. does it seem to have a mixture of big and little teeth?


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

She's losing her baby teeth. Her adult canine should come in soon. If you're lucky you might be able to find some of the teeth she loses.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

So far I have managed to capture 3 of Sandy's baby teeth. One is a canine, not sure what the other two are called. I luckily found the canine on the floor and I plucked the other two out of her mouth right before they fell out. I'm pretty pleased that I have some of her baby teeth to save along with my kids' teeth


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I find very few lost teeth. Most of the ones I find, are when I investigate what the puppy is chewing.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I found seven of Mina's. Most of them were swiped out of her mouth as she was trying to swallow them. (I watch her like a hawk and any unidentified object she's attempting to swallow gets investigated) I found a few on my bed after rough play sessions with Upendi too.


----------



## donmontalvo (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the great responses! I'm going to rest knowing Coco's canine tooth will (hopefully) grow back. She doesn't seem to care that the tooth is missing - she chews up the hard-ish doggie biscuits like there's no tomorrow! 

Don


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Don't worry about it  It will be replaced by her adult teeth.. She should be all done teething around 7 or 8 months old. Keep an eye out for more baby teeth! They are kinda fun to keep  I only found one of Zoey's when she was little, and I haven't found any of Maggie's yet, but she's only 5 months, so I've still got some time!


----------



## donmontalvo (Oct 10, 2009)

Interesting. So today I took a close look at Coco's teeth. More than half are gone, but I can see new ones bulging under the gum line, ready to come out. Coco's baby teeth were so sharp - it'll be nice to have thicker, not so sharp teeth replace them. I'm hoping she doesn't have as much of a desire to chomp on everything in the house. We bough her several chewable toys, and several doggie stuffed animals that squeak when she bites down on them (she looks bewildered that she can make them make noise!).

Don


----------



## donmontalvo (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, today I'm happy to report all of Coco's baby teeth have fallen out. The last one was the thin baby canine tooth in this photo:

http://www.dogforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11540&d=1255491866

It was still there when the adult canine tooth started to grow, so she looked like she had a thin canine behind a thick incoming canine tooth. Today I saw the baby canine tooth was loose so I pulled it out. Surprisingly, Coco didn't even budge. She's used to my looking at her teeth. It looks like her molars are growing, and her canine teeth should be full length before too long.

I have two baby teeth for souvenirs (one molar and one canine). I see what you guys mean, they're cool to keep. 

Don


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Maggie is doing the exact same thing right now 

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/62513-baby-teeth.html 

Weird.. we both have like.. the exact same two teeth.


----------



## donmontalvo (Oct 10, 2009)

Binkalette said:


> Maggie is doing the exact same thing right now
> 
> http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/62513-baby-teeth.html
> 
> Weird.. we both have like.. the exact same two teeth.


Haha! I actually found the molar a week ago. I taped it to my monitor screen, meaning to post a photo. Then today when the thin canine tooth came out, I decided to post. It is weird that we have the same two teeth saved! 

Don


----------

